# Pigeon is back !!!!!!!!!!!!



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

I posted earlier this morning .. the pigeon flew away (low to the ground, but it flew!). It must have not gotten far, and landed in bushes or something because about 3 hours later, he was back in his box. I can't believe he came back! Guess he knew where he has shelter, food and water. it makes me happy that he feel secure enough to come back, but I'd really like for him to with his pigeon pals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the pigeon is back, can you please bring him inside?

Terry Whatley, one of our wonderful rehabbers at this website said she would be happy to take him. She lives in Lake Forest, Orange County.

You can contact her at the e-mail address provided on the other page of this website.

Thank you

Treesa


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

This bird is in great danger outside. It probably just needs a few days to eat and grow. If you could put in a safe place and feed it, you should be rewarded with a strong bird back to the wild in just a few days. thanks.


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

The bird is gone again but I am still looking. An older big pigeon has been sitting on top of the roof, maybe he's on the lookout. If it comes back, I"ll bring it inside. I have an old guinea pig cage my Dad can bring over and I can keep him in our downstairs shower that no one uses. If he can fly a little, I worry that he'll hurt himself trying to get out of the cage. I have a cockatiel that flaps inside her own cage and that worries me because she broke a blood feather during a fright and there was blood everywhere.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

If the bird can be picked up it needs picking up. No problem with the cage - the bird will calm down and if it doesn't you can place a cover over the cage. The blood feather deal is very low risk here. If this is a small cage then a large cardboard box in the shower would be better.

If there is an adult pigeon in the picture it could be the parent who is still feeding the youngster. If this is the case, the bird may be self sufficient soon.

But once again, if you can catch it any predator can catch it much easier, so it may just need a very short time getting a little bit stronger, but during that short time the risks are appallingly high, so we appreciate your diligence and your action.

If you catch it you can help it by getting it the nutrition it needs and teaching it to eat and drink in the process. See if it it will eat the cockatiel seed mix when you place this on the floor. Dip the beak gently in the water but not over the nose holes - he needs to learn to drink. If he does not eat by himself you can help him do so for a few days - we will tell you ways to do this if you catch him.

[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited May 01, 2004).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Am offering again .. please get the bird to me in Orange County (Lake Forest) or to my friend in Riverside County (Norco). You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Terry


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

Terry,
I'm emailing you to get address of your friend in Norco. That's less than 1/2 hour from my house, depending on traffic. Lake Forest is over an hour away.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

did u ever catch the pigeon again?


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't been able to catch him, he keeps leaving and coming back. But I now have the phone number of someone that I can take him to for care and when I catch the bird I"ll call and make arrangements to drive him over.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

The most dangerous time is at night but this is the easiest time for you to make the catch. If it is in the box, sneak up with something that will cover the whole opening otherwise you will scare it into night flying which is not good.


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,
Right now he's over at the neighbors ... in the bush that I first found him. He'll no doubt return to his little house here, and when he does .... poof ... i'll do my best to be sneakier than he is. I was thinking I'd try to grab him with the garden gloves on, but this would be easier.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Garden gloves have less feel than bare hands and the bird can not hurt you. If it is really dark it will not want to fly unless really scared so you will able to get close by being slow and easy. The hard part is in the catching at the last moment. If he is in the box you can easily throw a blanket over the opening. If he is out in the open he may freeze in the dark but if he bolts you will not get him with bare hands. Thanks again for paying attention and making this effort. I hope the neighbors don´t have any night hunting cats


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

This afternoon a friend who lives behind me stopped by and asked about the bird. She immediately picked him up bare handed. I asked if she had grown up with lots of birds and she said she had her own roller (??, is that the right name??) when she lived at home. Anyhow, she checked the pigeon all over, the wings, belly, legs, head, and can't find anything wrong, except that it's really thin and should be flying high by this age. It flies about a foot at a time, then lands again and does mostly walking. I watched it walk from my yard to the neighbors. Tomorrow she said to call her and she will help catch him again and take him to Terry's friend the pigeon rehabber near my house. It would be easier to have her with me, since I have a 9-month old staying with me for 3 days and I can't do it all alone.

Also, what is the deal with giving a pigeon chopped lettuce w/salt on it? She mentioned it, but I don't think that sounds right. I haven't done that ... just gave more fresh water and wild bird seed. I didnt' like wheat bread that I left out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

"She immediately picked him up bare handed."

Is there any reason you didn't secure the pij wheh you had him in your possession?

"she checked the pigeon all over, the wings, belly, legs, head, and can't find anything wrong, except that it's really thin and should be flying high by this age."

The fact that the pij is 'really thin' & 'should be flying but isn't', is a good indication there IS something wrong.

"I watched it walk from my yard to the neighbors. Tomorrow she said to call her and she will help catch him again and take him to Terry's friend the pigeon rehabber near my house."

I pray your neighbor is able to get to him before a predator does.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Simmy,

Please, please go ahead and get this bird and take it to Bart. If he thinks he needs help, he will call me. Something is definitely wrong here, and you NEED to get this bird.

Thanks for your help with this and that of your neighbor.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again ..

Just a guess about the lettuce and salt .. it's a way to get some fluid and electrolytes into the bird .. given how hot it's been, this bird has got to be extremely dehydrated. For future reference, the type of lettuce that is first in our thoughts has no nutritional value for the most part but can impart fluid to a bird .. the salt would be the electrolyte part .. not a real sound practice but probably not terribly bad either.

Terry


----------



## stampersim (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

"Is there any reason you didn't secure the pij wheh you had him in your possession?"

My friend who stopped by literally just did that ... stopped by for something else and checked on the bird as she was leaving and had her car running. I was unable to take it to the rehabber today. I have a 9 month old baby in my care for the next 3 days, he won't let me put him down, and it's been 9 years since I've had an infant so I'm doing the best that I can. When I told my husband I was going to bring the pigeon in and keep it in our downtstairs shower in a box, he told me not to. Our dog would smell it (she's a cattle dog and VERY hyper) and she would bark incessantly, even if the bird was locked in a bathroom.

"The fact that the pij is 'really thin' & 'should be flying but isn't', is a good indication there IS something wrong."

Yes I know there's something wrong. I am taking it to the rehabber tomorrow. I am doing this when I am able to get out. 

"I pray your neighbor is able to get to him before a predator does."

It will be fine. The bush is thick where it's at, and where it goes at my neighbor's house. There are no stray dogs or cats that I've ever seen in the last 5 years that I've lived here ... and there are no wild animals. I live in a typical tract home neighborhood.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I appreciate the explanation.
Cindy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

i have a pigeon that does the same thing


----------

